# OK who wants to do a weight loss challenge?



## Bexx (Feb 8, 2006)

I am thinking have a goal date and we can support eachother. I was thinking something like the first goal date to be May 1! WHos in? 
Diet modification, exercise and it is always good to take yer measurements. Whaddya say? Any takers?


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 8, 2006)

I am in...I have my 10 year class reunion this summer!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm tempted but I am WAY bigger than most people on the boards so will feel a bit stupid.
But I'm happy to post weight loss amounts as opposed to current weight, lol.


----------



## Willa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I'm tempted but I am WAY bigger than most people on the boards so will feel a bit stupid.
But I'm happy to post weight loss amounts as opposed to current weight, lol._

 
I can insure you that you're not the fattest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm in!

Before Christmas I started to go to the gym, but I didnt went back since december 18th... Shame on me.
I need motivation... soooo much!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 8, 2006)

I need some motivation. I got lazy over the holidays. Put on some weight, that I need to take it off.


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry I didn't post alot before, but I was goign to be late for work if I wrote anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started back doing weight watchers 2.5 weeks ago. I am following there flex (non points) plan and so far I have lost 9 pounds and my clothes are falling off of me!  I don't go to the meetings or anything, I just follow their plan.  So some support from you fabulous ladies would be awesome!  Maybe we should set up some sort of yahoo group or forum?


----------



## Bexx (Feb 9, 2006)

*flex plan hey?*

Well great then! I will have to weigh myself tomorrow (ugh). 
OK, 3L of water a day for me! And I have to try for more fruit (hate peeling and preping it). I need to go shopping and get my arse back to the gym. 
Mich mimi: Flex hey? Is it harder to follow? I dunno if I could do that one....


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 9, 2006)

It is extremely easy to follow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can eat just about anything on it!


----------



## orodwen (Feb 9, 2006)

i'd love to do this but i don't meaure or weigh.  i just watch how my clothes are fitting me.  is that ok?


----------



## Bexx (Feb 9, 2006)

Of course, there are no rules! Oficially starts MOnday, but Now if you want! Please post whatever your goals are and whatever else you want. I am excited! Yay!


----------



## Willa (Feb 9, 2006)

I want to loose about 50 pounds
More, if needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im going back to the gym this monday
I've paid one month for nothing, I haven't been there since december

I've always been the fat girl, since im 7 years old
I want to learn who the real me is...  8)
Achieve my goals, and let people love me, get into my life without me being suspicious of ''why do they love me?''

(sorry, messy english)


----------



## Janice (Feb 9, 2006)

Woo Hoo! I'm in!

I need to lose the 10 lbs I've put on since life got hectic late last year! Once I get that lost I need to lose another 30 so I will be at my goal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did WW (weight watchers) last year and lost 30 lbs so I will start that again. 

If we get some participation in this I can setup a subforum for it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2006)

I lost about 15 pounds last year (October-December) because I joined L.A. Weight Loss but once the holidays came I stopped going in to see my counselor because I knew I was cheating and didn't want to tell her. I have not lost any weight since the end of December and I haven't gained any of it back yet but I need some motivation. I feel too embarassed to go back in and see my counselor because I feel like a failure. So I would love to set smaller monthly goals. I started exercizing yesterday(only 15 mins) and I am going to try to exercize at least 4 times a week. I paid so much to start the program and I know I need to go back so my plan is to go in Monday.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm in. I gained about 10 lbs last year and I want to loose them since I'm getting married in July. I need to look good for my wedding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

I weigh 132 Lbs
want to loose 12 lbs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## nobella (Feb 10, 2006)

i want to be a size 6 or 4 perferably a 4 but a 6 first. i am doing weight watchers with my sister and my mom. i want to look good  in a bikini as of now i am a size 8/6 but i want to be a solid 6, i just want ot tone my tummy and legs more so my goal is to be a size four by June 21, since its my bday and the first official day of summer


----------



## Bexx (Feb 10, 2006)

Everyone drinking thier water??????????? 3 L challenge today!


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

I am so in!!!

my first goal is to lose 2 pant sizes....I have so much more to lose but I like to take baby steps.

I also need to healthier.

I have the water done. All I ever drink is water and I finish about gallon a day on my own. (no  joke)

I need to make sure I workout 5 days a week.


This is not so much a weight loss thing for me as it is long term health.
I've always done it the wrong way and now I am ready to get it done right!


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 10, 2006)

ill be in. i have lost a bunch since dec


----------



## aznsmurfy (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm so in too! Ahh this is great! I need the motivation to hit up the gym after work! I need to lose. . .80 pounds. . .lol Not for asthetic reasons, for health! Diabeties and heart attack-type stuff run in my family and since I'm superbly overweight it could kill me. (Yay) lol This is so cool! Diet starts Monday! ^_^

Edit:

- Exercise once a day at least! (Gym, Running, Swimming, etc, some kind of active cardio for 1 hr)
- Weight training 2x a week (at least)
- Eat a good breakfast
- Light dinner
- Cut out all soda and up the water
- Run at least 5 miles a week in Feb. (I used to be a runner before I packed on the pounds. )
- Walk more, sit on butt less at work. hehe


This is so cool! I'll post pictures of my before and after when the challenge is over. Yay ^_^


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 10, 2006)

If anyone is interested in following the weight watchers points plan, I have the formula that determines the points value on most foods.


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NICOLE73* 
_If anyone is interested in following the weight watchers points plan, I have the formula that determines the points value on most foods._

 
I am willing to try anything...can't hurt to try right.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been working on it since mid January. I have lost 8 pounds so far. I would like to lose 20 more. My goal weight is 140, I'm pretty tall (5'9) so I think that is reasonable. 
Things I've done so far
-cut out caffiene, more water 
-eliminated sugar and starch foods from my diet
-most meals consist of lean white meat and a green veggie
-nothing fried at all
-subsituted snacks with fresh fruits and raw veggies
-more fiber in diet, I'm eating at least one bowl of whole grain oats topped with fruit every day. They really keep me from getting hungry later

I need to
exercise more- It's been snowing here the last week, so I haven't done much activity. Me and DH are gym shopping 
-behave better in social settings, this is the worst for me, We go out with friends quite a bit, so temptation is everywhere for me


----------



## orodwen (Feb 11, 2006)

i'm sick in bed right now so i don't know if i'll be able to start monday but as soon as i'm energetic enough to do more than go to the bathroom i'll give a heads up & join the gang.  how much info do you want up front?  our goals? our current size/weight? anything?  tia!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 11, 2006)

ohh I am so in.  Yesterday I went to the gym for the first time in about 5 months.  Such a waste of money these past 5 months so I decided I REALLY need to start going again.  
I reallyyyy need to tone my tummy and get in shape by spring break!  I have one month to get tone


----------



## Willa (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NICOLE73* 
_If anyone is interested in following the weight watchers points plan, I have the formula that determines the points value on most foods._

 
I'm interessed
It could be a good reference


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

ohhh i want in on this... its about time i start eating better.. ive been eating out every single day for the past 4? or 5? months..


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm in too. I'm not sure what my measurements are but I'm 5'4" and 135-140 lbs. I need to stop drinking soda and cut out sweets.


----------



## Julie (Feb 12, 2006)

I was just wondering how everyone is doing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I have not been eating past 7:30, eating 5 small meals a day(following my L.A. Weightloss Diet minus the L.A. Lite bars) and exercizing for the past 4 days. I already managed to lose 3 lbs. I should be going back to see my counselor this week so I can get more bars since I have been out and hopefully lose more weight.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 12, 2006)

It looks like I'm kinda late, but I wanna play too!


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 12, 2006)

I haven't lost anything yet cuz I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## Willa (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmdulock* 
_I haven't lost anything yet cuz I'm starting tomorrow._

 
Thats what I keep saying to myself, but today I went to the restaurant with my family... Issshhh... 

I'll say the same thing Pink says in her new video : _I sooo eated more than 300 calories! Thats so not sexy_





BUT
Tomorow I'm bringing my gym bag at work and Im going for a 1 hour session after 5pm.  8) 

Hello, my name is Helene and I'm a food addict


----------



## glamella (Feb 13, 2006)

ME! I keep battling 15lbs! They've come off and on for the 4 years and I want to stick to the off part!


----------



## MrsWaves (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm a bit late as well, but would love to be in!  I just re-joined weight watchers online.  I lost about 25 lbs 2 years ago just doing online, then I moved and had to quit the gym & life just got in the way in general.. but I'm back on plan and weigh myself tomorrow morning to see how I did this past week (my first week back!)  I have about 65 lbs to lose.  I went to the gym 4 times last week!


----------



## melissa (Feb 13, 2006)

Count me in!  I'm starting tomorrow...which i've been saying for the last 2 weeks!  Seriously, I need to start tomorrow because i need to lose 10-15lbs and tone up for spring and summer.  It's already starting to get warm and i'm not ready yet!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I started last week. My bf and I just bought us some bikes. With baby seats on the back. LOL But, we are going to start bike riding. Plus, I have the Billy Blanks Bootcamp which I do. I dont' eat past 7:30 and only drink water. Eat three meals a day. Fruit for snacks or Granola bars. And that's pretty much it for now. Oh, and I stopped eating chocolate. Boo hoo...that's the hard part. I looove chocolate. I need to lose like 15 lbs.


----------



## user3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ugh....my husband sent me 2lbs of  Milk Bordeaux (for those that don't know...it's buttercream mixed w/brown sugar center and yummy milk chocolate covering)...it's my fave candy!

I must be strong ladies!

What's worse is he is out of town right now and it's just calling my name!!! Usually he'd eat plenty of it. Ack!


I was good today! Of I always get plenty of water, rode my bike (stable) and lifted some weights. I did ok with food today. Probably had a bit too much sugar but it's going to take time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Ugh....my husband sent me 2lbs of Milk Bordeaux (for those that don't know...it's buttercream mixed w/brown sugar center and yummy milk chocolate covering)...it's my fave candy!

I must be strong ladies!

What's worse is he is out of town right now and it's just calling my name!!! Usually he'd eat plenty of it. Ack!


I was good today! Of I always get plenty of water, rode my bike (stable) and lifted some weights. I did ok with food today. Probably had a bit too much sugar but it's going to take time._

 
Be strong Nessa only eat a couple of your delicious goodies? I plan on making chocolate covered strawberries tomorrow and I'm going to limit myself to 2. By the way, you're doing great on your exercize!


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2006)

I went to gym after work last night
Didnt do all of my routine but I did the most important
Im proud of myself
Lost 3 pounds since the last time I went


----------



## aznsmurfy (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been doing some sit ups and pushups (some. . .some like 10? haha) in my room and using my Bosu ball to do some stability training, I'm aiming for running 2xs a week and work up from there. ^_^ This thread reminds me everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 15, 2006)

Nessa, did we marry the same guy? I got a huge box of Godiva's  for V-day, then DH promptly left for a business conferance this morning! I have no one here to help with all this temptation. I ate 2 of them, then put them in the back of my highest cabinet in the kitchen. I'm so annoyed that he got them knowing I was trying to lose weight. I think he secretly likes me chubby.


----------



## user3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Nessa, did we marry the same guy? I got a huge box of Godiva's  for V-day, then DH promptly left for a business conferance this morning! I have no one here to help with all this temptation. I ate 2 of them, then put them in the back of my highest cabinet in the kitchen. I'm so annoyed that he got them knowing I was trying to lose weight. I think he secretly likes me chubby._

 
*
LOL I think we might have!
I told my husband NO treats this year! I think he turned that into Get me TONS of treats this year! LOL
Ya, know I am starting to wonder about the chubby thing too! If I tell him I watching what I eat he says let's go to the Olive Garden or Black Angus!
Crazy men!
Yes, I had to hide my sweets too but I can hear them calling my name!*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Be strong Nessa only eat a couple of your delicious goodies? I plan on making chocolate covered strawberries tomorrow and I'm going to limit myself to 2. By the way, you're doing great on your exercize!_

 

* Thanks Julie, I am trying!
MMM chocolate covered strawberries! Did you hold out on the 2?*



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_I went to gym after work last night
Didnt do all of my routine but I did the most important
Im proud of myself
Lost 3 pounds since the last time I went  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*
Way to go Willa! Congrats on the 3 lbs!*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_I've been doing some sit ups and pushups (some. . .some like 10? haha) in my room and using my Bosu ball to do some stability training, I'm aiming for running 2xs a week and work up from there. ^_^ This thread reminds me everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay_

 
*
Keep up the good work! I agree seeing this thread does really help!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 15, 2006)

Nessa, I managed to only have two chocolate covered strawberries but I had some of my boyfriend's Starbuck's Frappacino and you know those things have so much sugar and calories in them. I just told myself it's Valentine's Day I can cheat a little.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad this tread was started because it makes me really motivated to see everyone's progress. Good Job Everyone!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 15, 2006)

Any progress I made I totally lost at dinner last night. Oops. It was a pre fixe menu, so....


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 15, 2006)

I've lost 6 lbs =) although yeah this was pre valentines dinner <3


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, so I started on Monday and I cut out all soda and sweets. I only eat when I'm hungry. I've lost 8 lbs! Only 12 more to go! I need to start exercising a little too. But one thing at a time.


----------



## andreariggen (Feb 17, 2006)

I know I'm late, but I would love to join this! I just started yesterday but I'm not off to a great start b/c I had to finish my V-day chocolates first! Yikes!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmdulock* 
_Ok, so I started on Monday and I cut out all soda and sweets. I only eat when I'm hungry. I've lost 8 lbs! Only 12 more to go! I need to start exercising a little too. But one thing at a time._

 
You lost 8lbs. in one week? That's great! My Valentines Dinner screwed me up. Today we did a 4mile bike ride. That was pretty good. I ate granola cereal for breakfast, had some leftovers for lunch, and a turkey sandwich with mustard only and yogurt for dinner. I guess that was alright. I need some more motivation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this chocolate around here needs to go away.


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2006)

I've now lost 7 pounds total so far and what seems to be working for me is not eating past 7:30 and exercizing 4 times a week. I have always been a late night eater and it is still pretty hard especially since I usually go to sleep around midnight or later but just seeing the pounds keep coming off is really motivating me. I have alot of weight to lose. I wear a size 14 now and would like to get down to a size 8 so I eat 5 small meals throughout the day and snack on fruit to keep my sugar cravings away. I have always let my weight control me and my motivation is going on vacation. I have never been anywhere on vacation because I have always been ashamed of the way I look. I don't know where I will be going yet just somewhere warm!


----------



## j babyy (Feb 17, 2006)

ok...so im pretty late at this but i just discovered this forum today. id definitely like to lose about 15-17 lbs and tone up quite a bit. definiteley want to be done by my high school graduation on june 12th!


----------



## Willa (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got back from the gym

I did my best! ever!

Feels so good when you take a shower right after


----------



## Mandaryna (Feb 19, 2006)

Can I join?


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 19, 2006)

Still at 6 lbs. I want to weigh 25 less than I do now... that will put me in the middle of my healthy weight goal =)


----------



## Bexx (Feb 20, 2006)

Gah I had a bad weekend. I had chocolate and oh yeah chocolate. Crap-At least I cleaned my home like no cleaning had been done before! So much my quads are sore (pathetic!)
Hope all is going fabby with all you sassy ladies


----------



## tracie (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm pretty late at finding this, but I'd love to join.  I'm great with going to work out (I go 5-6 times a week) but my diet is horrible.  I've got to slim down before a wedding i'm in in may, damn bridesmaid dresses.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm in too! I want to drop about eight pounds. I love working out, but I'm also a junk food addict.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in, I started working out last week! I'm going Mon, Wed & Fri for now and will increase as I build my stamina!
I want to lose about 20+/- pounds!


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_You lost 8lbs. in one week? That's great! My Valentines Dinner screwed me up. Today we did a 4mile bike ride. That was pretty good. I ate granola cereal for breakfast, had some leftovers for lunch, and a turkey sandwich with mustard only and yogurt for dinner. I guess that was alright. I need some more motivation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this chocolate around here needs to go away._

 
Yes, whenever I only eat fruit, veggies and protein the lbs come right off. No soda or juice either. Although, I did go away this weekend and the diet kind off fell of the map. I didn't gain all the weight back, but I did gain about 5 lbs back. One day at a time...


----------



## MeganGMcD (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in
I want to lose 25


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 21, 2006)

Kinda late joining this party, but I am looking to lose 20 pounds or so.  I lost 40 last year around this time, and my goal is to lose my 20 pounds by my birthday in July!

My biggest problem is I LOVE SODA!  I only drink diet, but still.  Is diet _ ANY _ better than regular soda?


----------



## angrytoast. (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so late in seeing this, but I'd love to join.
I'd like to say I only need to lose 20lbs, but I'm more in the "lose over 50lbs to be a healthy weight" category.

My biggest issue is working in a mall and fast food being so much more convenient than anythign else....


----------



## kanjoos86 (Apr 25, 2006)

im in too. i need motivation and especially after today when i really screwed up by overeating junk food due to stress


----------



## sunsational (Apr 29, 2006)

is it too late to join? i dont have extra time to fit the gym into but ill start eating better and drinking more water. 2 litres a day
i need to lose 20 lbs and i wont be buying a scale. i will use the way my clothes feel to measure my progress


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll hop in if it's not too late. I'm trying to lose like, 17 pounds or so. 
Dance has been my main way of exercise, but my classes just ended and so i've been finding other ways.   I wanna get a lot better by summer so that i actually have the confidence to wear the cute swim suits i bought.


----------



## choseck (Apr 30, 2006)

I want to be part of this too!  I need all the motivation I can get.  I've lost about 20 lbs since the first of the year and I want to lose more - and it's so nice to hear people tell me how great I look.  

At work we started a contest - based off 'The Biggest Loser' from this past Monday until Sept 1, you had to put $20 in to join but in the end whoever loses the biggest percentage of body fat wins the money!  I think it's like $420 or so.. and I'm determined to win.  (I'm VERY competitive)

I've upped my water intake a LOT and go to the Y five times a week and I love the results I'm seeing.  I'm hoping that eating better will increase the results.

Also, for those of you that go to a gym, do you take cycling or spinning classes?  I've been taking them since January and holy crap, it's great for toning legs and the butt!!!!


----------



## Glow (May 11, 2006)

I'm going to hop in on the bandwagon too! I want to be at a size 4 for grad next year. (I'm halfway between a 6 & and 8).

I'm doing field hockey this year, so working out shouldn't be a problem. I have practises once a week and a game once a week.

I've been eating healthy. Lots of yogurt, rice, and wheat thins.


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

I want to join
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm going to uni in september and a brand new designer wardrobe is my dream and i will achieve it


----------

